# Child endangerment?



## Guest (Mar 6, 2007)

Operating a vehicle with an expired license while children are present in said vehicle... Could or should this be considered child endangerment? 

Also, if this person were reported to the PD and an officer went to their residence to warn them that other officers will be looking for them. What actions should be taken against the officer?

Comments & opinions are greatly appreciated!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Sounds like someones got an axe to grind.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

move this to ask a cop foist!


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

CuffNStuff said:


> Operating a vehicle with an expired license while children are present in said vehicle... Could or should this be considered child endangerment?
> 
> Also, if this person were reported to the PD and an officer went to their residence to warn them that other officers will be looking for them. What actions should be taken against the officer?
> 
> Comments & opinions are greatly appreciated!


Since knowledge of the crime is important, were the children aware that the driver was unlicensed? Did they voluntarily go along for the ride and thus fascilitate the crime? Did they give the driver gas money?

This goes a long way in determining whether the children themselves are to blame.

Now if an officer decides to warn somebody that they are being watched, action must be taken. It was a case similar to this that launched Serpico's career.


----------



## chief801 (Dec 8, 2004)

I say telling the knucklehead to knock it off is good, proactive police work. Isn't the goal the reduction or erradication of crime in our jurisdictions? If you can stop the violation before it happens, sounds like a job well done. If you are laying in wait to "catch" someone, you have failed! They committed the act! You are being reactive. Sounds like you're more interested in punishing as opposed to correcting negative behavior.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Operating a vehicle with an expired license while children are present in said vehicle... Could or should this be considered child endangerment?

NO, not unless there was some over ridding other egregious act.

Also, if this person were reported to the PD and an officer went to their residence to warn them that other officers will be looking for them. What actions should be taken against the officer?

Immediately cal the MSP and have them look into it. If you have evidence of such and act, you should act quickly.


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

CuffNStuff said:


> Also, if this person were reported to the PD and an officer went to their residence to warn them that other officers will be looking for them. What actions should be taken against the officer?


I think that would be a violation of my dept. policies and proceedures, check yours and go through your chain of command.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

209 said:


> I think that would be a violation of my dept. policies and proceedures, check yours and go through your chain of command.


Something tells me he doesn't have a chain of command...


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

Crvtte65 said:


> Something tells me he doesn't have a chain of command...


lol....I've been there- no chain of command no real policies and proceedures. Scary-


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I think that you two are talking at cross purposes...
209 you seem to be assuming that the person asking the question is a cop, I think Crv is saying that he is not a cop, not that he is a cop and doesn't have a chain of command. To that end the name cuffnstuff implies a police affiliation but I'm doubting one.
Just as puffnstuff would imply....


Just saying...

It's sad that a US/Russian citizen has such a better grasp of the English language.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

SOT_II said:


> I think that you two are talking at cross purposes...
> 209 you seem to be assuming that the person asking the question is a cop, I think Crv is saying that he is not a cop


You got it. I personally see the exp lic question is ridiculous. But that's just my own thinking. To each his own


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

SOT_II said:


> I think that you two are talking at cross purposes...
> 209 you seem to be assuming that the person asking the question is a cop, I think Crv is saying that he is not a cop, not that he is a cop and doesn't have a chain of command. To that end the name cuffnstuff implies a police affiliation but I'm doubting one.
> Just as puffnstuff would imply.....


Gotcha...I didnt read into this close enough before replying.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

So cuff what's the story? Got and ex that you are pissed at? 
Your nutty sister doing crazy things?
Maybe you are the new beau of this persons ex?

I'm betting you are an ex and a bit of a stalker. I've been wrong so many times before I quit counting but please shine some light on this situation.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

you all are assuming that fullofstuff is a malehe could be a she that didnt get her fill of fluff.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Ahhh but you are assuming that this person is straight!

To that end...there was no gender in the fist post so I'm as well gender neutral on my replies. About all I am offering is that the person doing the driving COULD be a sister to Cuff


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

true... cuffsstuffed could be getting driven by his or her sister as well


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

That I would find doubtful as there would be no real desire to narc out the person that drives you.



justanotherparatrooper said:


> true... cuffsstuffed could be getting driven by his or her sister as well


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

unless they were pissed cause they werent getting driven enough


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Yeah but if they narc, and that person gets in trouble, they won't be driven at all.

Or along your lines, they could be siblings...sharing one car...and the one that wants to use the car more could get the other in trouble.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Siblings? mmmm, hadnt thought of that....could be from Maine too!


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

lol


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

I smell someone losing a custody battle


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you for your replies. To answer some of your questions, no the girls didn't know their father was driving without a license. In fact, it turns out, he had been driving without a license since 2004. After the officer, who happens to be an acquaintance of the father, warned him, the father went to the RMV, paid his fines and renewed his license. Several days later when he was finally spotted and pulled over he was driving legally and no action could be taken. 

I always expect an officers perception to be clear and you were all on the ball. The woman who reported the father was his ex-wife. She recently found out he was driving unlicensed. The father ended up over a month behind on child support so she filed with D.O.R. to have them handle the situation. Four days after he received notification from D.O.R. the guy filed a complaint with DSS stating that she abuses and neglects the daughters. This of course is an accusation that anyone who knows her knows is completely un-true. So of course she had an axe to grind. At the same time she was concerned for her childrens wellfare. If he is willing to break the law in their presence, what other laws is he willing to break while they are with him?

All I can say is if I am breaking the law I hope an officer is kind enough to warn me that I am about to get busted... lol.


----------

